# Year To Date Totals



## BigSlick (Apr 15, 2015)

2015 was my first year driving. I now see that on te 1099 Uber includes gross fares and does not subtract all of their fees (safe ride fee, their 20%, even the split fare fee) 

Will they be giving us year to date totals or do we have to go back and look at each and every pay statement to add up everything that Uber kept?


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

They will provide year-to-date totals.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

As UberTaxPro stated on another thread - always verify. Never trust any part of the uber experience.

A better way to look at it - UBER = English settlers; Driver = native Americans.


----------



## Skeebeedeebaa (Dec 31, 2015)

BigSlick said:


> 2015 was my first year driving. I now see that on te 1099 Uber includes gross fares and does not subtract all of their fees (safe ride fee, their 20%, even the split fare fee)
> 
> Will they be giving us year to date totals or do we have to go back and look at each and every pay statement to add up everything that Uber kept?


WAIT!? what!? they include the GROSS fares before their cut on your 1099??? This will be the first 1099 i receive from them (haven't gotten 2015's yet...have you?)..

That is ridiculous if so...as that would be saying WE received that as income! that better not be the case...


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

Skeebeedeebaa said:


> WAIT!? what!? they include the GROSS fares before their cut on your 1099??? This will be the first 1099 i receive from them (haven't gotten 2015's yet...have you?)..
> 
> That is ridiculous if so...as that would be saying WE received that as income! that better not be the case...


They do report the gross, but you get to deduct all of Uber's fees when calculating your net income. So while the gross looks like a lot, it is not all going to get taxed.


----------



## Skeebeedeebaa (Dec 31, 2015)

StarzykCPA said:


> They do report the gross, but you get to deduct all of Uber's fees when calculating your net income. So while the gross looks like a lot, it is not all going to get taxed.


Thank you StarzykCPA ... I gathered as much... but it's still ridiculous and "cute" that they would do that. Luckily, I'm meticulous when it comes to such things... but I know that most drivers would never even think to consider that and probably just report the gross earnings without noticing only 75%-80% of that money was ever truly earned.

Lots of things don't surprise be about these guys... but sadly, I was still taken aback when reading this earlier...SMH... i should be desensitized by now


----------



## ChattaBilly (Jan 10, 2016)

What about mileage and time on the meter? How much per mile can we deduct, and can we use miles while trolling, or only miles from the actual trip?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

ChattaBilly said:


> What about mileage and time on the meter? How much per mile can we deduct, and can we use miles while trolling, or only miles from the actual trip?


This has been answered many times in various threads. Provided you have *written, contemporaneous mileage records, *you can deduct all your rideshare related miles.


----------



## Texstar12 (Sep 5, 2015)

StarzykCPA said:


> They do report the gross, but you get to deduct all of Uber's fees when calculating your net income. So while the gross looks like a lot, it is not all going to get taxed.


Which sucks because it's a hyper-inflated total income that screws me out of Obamacare exemption--it makes it look like I made $42,000 last year when I really only made $18,000. What a crock.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Texstar12 said:


> Which sucks because it's a hyper-inflated total income that screws me out of Obamacare exemption--it makes it look like I made $42,000 last year when I really only made $18,000. What a crock.


Let's see what the tax pros say, but IIRC the Obamacare threshold is figured on your AGI (adjusted gross income.) This includes the net profit from Schedule C, (after deducting commissions and fees to Uber along with mileage and other expenses) and any other income you have.


----------



## Texstar12 (Sep 5, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Let's see what the tax pros say, but IIRC the Obamacare threshold is figured on your AGI (adjusted gross income.) This includes the net profit from Schedule C, (after deducting commissions and fees to Uber along with mileage and other expenses) and any other income you have.


I was thinking of doing Turbo Tax... should I go to the "pros" or do you think the program would be able to figure this out for me?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Texstar12 said:


> I was thinking of doing Turbo Tax... should I go to the "pros" or do you think the program would be able to figure this out for me?


If you use TT, be sure to get one with Schedule C. Per their website, if you get the Deluxe version on CD, it has Schedule C, but if you do it online you must upgrade to Home and Business for approximately $80. I bought the Deluxe Version on CD at Costco for $39.95 with an instant $10 coupon. I didn't get into the Obamacare issue, but I'm sure it's in there.
By "pros" I was referring to the tax experts on the forum who are answering questions here. I'm not one of them; I just enjoy learning about and discussing tax return issues.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Skeebeedeebaa said:


> WAIT!? what!? they include the GROSS fares before their cut on your 1099??? This will be the first 1099 i receive from them (haven't gotten 2015's yet...have you?)..
> 
> That is ridiculous if so...as that would be saying WE received that as income! that better not be the case...


It's not that we received it as income, on our taxes we're ICs and operating as a business. So, the full amount is how much we 'collected' and the SRF and Uber fees are business expenses, same as mileage. After we expense all those items we come to our actual net profit for the year. Our net profit is equivalent to the total pay at a w2 job, it's what we get taxed on, presuming we don't have deductions to reduce it to 0.


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Let's see what the tax pros say, but IIRC the Obamacare threshold is figured on your AGI (adjusted gross income.) This includes the net profit from Schedule C, (after deducting commissions and fees to Uber along with mileage and other expenses) and any other income you have.


You are correct. A "modified" AGI calculation is used, which includes your net income (not gross).


----------



## Texstar12 (Sep 5, 2015)

StarzykCPA said:


> You are correct. A "modified" AGI calculation is used, which includes your net income (not gross).


now, is the net before or after expenses? Or is the net after all of Uber's cuts but before expenses?


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

Texstar12 said:


> now, is the net before or after expenses? Or is the net after all of Uber's cuts but before expenses?


After all expenses


----------



## Texstar12 (Sep 5, 2015)

StarzykCPA said:


> After all expenses


okay, excellent. That brings it down from $12175 to $1061.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Skeebeedeebaa said:


> Thank you StarzykCPA ... I gathered as much... but it's still ridiculous and "cute" that they would do that. Luckily, I'm meticulous when it comes to such things... but I know that most drivers would never even think to consider that and probably just report the gross earnings without noticing only 75%-80% of that money was ever truly earned.
> 
> Lots of things don't surprise be about these guys... but sadly, I was still taken aback when reading this earlier...SMH... i should be desensitized by now


It isn't cute, it is their obligation under the law to provide the gross figures on the 1099.

In the tax documents section of your account you can see all the related expenses, except for dead miles while on app.


----------

